
Chris Lattner's take on the “I am leaving llvm” email - mattiemass
http://nondot.org/sabre/2018-05-02-Rafael.html
======
cfadvan
_Many people on the internet want to chime in on a complex situation without
knowing any of the backstory, and without understanding what is going on.
Instead, they look for confirmation of their own beliefs and to demonize
people who disagree with them. This is a sad reflection of the state of social
discourse in the world._

This is what we get when everyone has a voice, but few have anything to say.
So much interaction online seems to boil down to a minority of ideologues
butting heads and driving anything like nuanced conversation into the ground.
Even here that’s the case, it’s just partially suppressed by excellent
moderation and strong rules, but it still boils up over and over.

How can we change this? How can the majority who don’t have all day, every
day, to argue their preferred, rigid ideology deal with the incredibly loud
minority who do?

